# Paul out at least two weeks with thumb injury



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/basketball/3571160.html

don't know much else beyond that it can't be good for the Hornets.This seems pretty preleminary.Hopefully that's as bad as it will be


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Dang....2 weeks...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Worst news I've heard in a loooooooooooooooooong time...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/basketball/nba/wires/01/06/2030.ap.bkn.hornets.paul.injured.1st.ld.writethru.0464/

Apparently Paul would like to play irregardless,but I don't think that it will be up to him.This says that about fifty members of his family had planned to attend the Atlanta game so obviously he is going to want to suit up for them.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/basketball/nba/wires/01/06/2030.ap.bkn.hornets.paul.injured.1st.ld.writethru.0464/
> 
> Apparently Paul would like to play irregardless,but I don't think that it will be up to him.This says that about fifty members of his family had planned to attend the Atlanta game so obviously he is going to want to suit up for them.


Aww, I know he'll be disappointed at not being able to play for his family. He'll be anxious to get back on the court.


----------



## HK-47 (Dec 14, 2005)

i like his attitude, but i hope they don't try to rush him back into action. and hopefully the rest of the team will step up their level of play, like west, claxton, snyder, and butler did today.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Terrible news, but at least he isn't out for a month.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

I like the attitude. 

Let's hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Worst news I've heard in a loooooooooooooooooong time...


I agree. But it appears to be good news for the Paul haters. I have a feeling he'll be back in no time.


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> I agree. But it appears to be good news for the Paul haters. I have a feeling he'll be back in no time.


Paul haters? Between this board and the ESPN board which I post at there is only one that I know of, and he is probably the dumbest person on earth: http://forums.espn.go.com/espn/thread?forumID=736&threadID=2966012&lastPostID=18000260, but he does enough hating for everyone.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Lebbron said:


> Paul haters? Between this board and the ESPN board which I post at there is only one that I know of, and he is probably the dumbest person on earth: http://forums.espn.go.com/espn/thread?forumID=736&threadID=2966012&lastPostID=18000260, but he does enough hating for everyone.


 Actually some of the UNC fans have some sort of irrational thing going about Paul for reasons I fail to comprehend.I guess it has something to do with the fact that Paul has done so well and the UNC players from this year's draft have failed to meet their expectations(for example they haven't been able to walk on water).If you look back to the posts some people made before the draft you'll find that most of them look dumber than rocks on this subject.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Well I knew he had some haters before but I was on the Portland board and I saw a few there.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Lebbron said:


> Paul haters? Between this board and the ESPN board which I post at there is only one that I know of, and he is probably the dumbest person on earth: http://forums.espn.go.com/espn/thread?forumID=736&threadID=2966012&lastPostID=18000260, but he does enough hating for everyone.


Wow! Dudes really going off on Paul huh? :eek8:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

They need to go out and get a temporary PG to fill in, because Claxton isn't all that reliable when it comes to injuries. Don't 10 day contracts start up pretty soon?


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> Wow! Dudes really going off on Paul huh? :eek8:


Yeah the guy's got a blog too http://www.demons2005.blogspot.com it's worth a visit just to laugh at him

He hates Josh Howard, Tim Duncan, and Chris Paul with a passion.

ESPN boards are full of idiots like him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess he's a delusional Carolina fan if he really thinks they are going to beat NC State 103 to 70.That's almost as hilarious as the part where he says that 

_DEron has so far ben far and away the best rookie PG (again, it might be because felton hasnt had as much PT)_


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> I guess he's a delusional Carolina fan if he really thinks they are going to beat NC State 103 to 70.That's almost as hilarious as the part where he says that
> 
> _DEron has so far ben far and away the best rookie PG (again, it might be because felton hasnt had as much PT)_


 :laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Lebbron said:


> Yeah the guy's got a blog too http://www.demons2005.blogspot.com it's worth a visit just to laugh at him
> 
> He hates Josh Howard, Tim Duncan, and Chris Paul with a passion.
> 
> ESPN boards are full of idiots like him.


So he's definitely loving Wake Forest huh? :laugh:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

What a dumb***!
People like these don't deserve opinions....


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't know why people in this thread are singling out UNC fans. You will find irrational and absurd fans of all teams in every sport, and intelligent fans of all teams in every sport too.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Byron Scott thinks that a return of two weeks might be a little optimistic:


http://www.newsok.com/article/1729084/?template=sports/main 



> Scott is playing the part of pessimist with his outlook on Paul's injured thumb, saying he's not banking on a return in two weeks.
> 
> "But I'm kind of saying it's going to be three or four weeks, just so I don't get my hopes up. I'm trying to prepare myself for the worst."



The same article mentions that they are thinking about signing Alex Garcia to a 10-day contract for some help in the backcourt.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Boy do I look like a moron for posting that above. Thanks Byron Scott.


----------

